

Show HN : small weekend project for your suggestions / criticism - parsers
http://www.tmemo.me

======
parsers
this is a small project, a kind of "post-it notes" for twitter. we tried to
put some "polish" on its look and feel, but any suggestions to improve it, any
criticism are welcome. Tx.

